# Sand Hollow Crawfish



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

We are going to Sand Hollow this weekend. Has anyone ever done any craw fishing at Sand Hollow, if so where is a good place to try on the reservoir?


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

never seen them at sand hollow, but there is a fair population at quail creek. try below the parking lot


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

4pointmuley said:


> We are going to Sand Hollow this weekend. Has anyone ever done any craw fishing at Sand Hollow, if so where is a good place to try on the reservoir?


I'm sure with the great bass population the fish get to them before you can.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks. Maybe will go to Quail Creek instead. My parent's bought another home in Bloomington, so it's not far from either reservoir.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I've dove there a decent amount of times, never seen them there.


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I was bass fishing at Sand Hollow this spring and saw a fair few Bass with Crawdads in their mouths on the east shoreline. It might be worth a shot. You can check out my blog post that shows the map of where I fished in case your wondering by what I mean by the east shoreline.

http://www.krakenbass.com/category/locations/sand-hollow/


----------

